# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Species of the Week: Archeys Frog

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) August 8th, 2011 09:51 AM: Species of the Week: Archeys Frog*

This frog is often described as a living fossil since it is almost indistinguishable from the fossilised remains of frogs that lived 150 million years ago. Archeys frog (Leiopelma archeyi) is one of four species of prehistoric New Zealand frogs which are the most ancient and primitive frogs in the world. To give you an [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

